

The Mint.com Story by the 3rd person at Mint - rishi
http://femgineer.com/?p=289

======
kevinholesh
What about the acquisition part of it? I'd call that the climax of the story
and you left it out...

~~~
femgineer
Acquisition isn't finalized, thats the next part of the story :)

------
fuzzmeister
As an aside, does anyone else besides me find small white text on a black
background incredibly painful to read? My eyes have a very hard time focusing
on it.

~~~
pmjordan
I think the problem must be a bad interaction between the antialiasing of the
font renderer and monitor gamma. Font renderer thinks gamma has some value,
monitor outputs it with some entirely different gamma value, meaning the
antialiasing makes lines look thinner (or thicker) than they actually are.

------
wglb
Talk about being in front of a massive opportunity--to be positioned helping
people save money just as the disaster hits.

------
vaksel
is it me or is Mint going to be the one success example that will always get
thrown in your face as an example of a successful startup?

~~~
mattiss
I'm pretty sure Youtube is still the defacto.

